# Contracts



## Henry

Need help writing contracts for plowing /salting. Any help (suggestions,samples) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GeoffD

Things I always would have in a contract.

Amount of snow required to plow
Amount of snow/ice required to sand.
How much it will cost to plow
How much it will cost to sand
How much it will cost to plow and sand
Cost if a loader is needed to move snow on the property.
What you are responsible for, damage to building and cars
Not responsible for damage to surface being plowed, or lawns and gardens boarding the area being plowed.

These are just some things i wouldn't want to be with out.

Geoff


----------



## BladeRunner

In addition to what's already been stated, depending on the area being serviced, I require a nonrefundable deposit for service. The deposit is settled at the end of the contract allowing immediate payment for the first snow or chemical spread. usually this is absorbed in the first chemical spread as being &quot;free&quot; spreading the first time out with a charge for the material used. This also depends on the amount you require for a deposit. Generally, I require an amount equal to the lowestsnow depth that they expect you out on. (2&quot;, or 3&quot;, or whatever)


----------



## Ziob34

*snow plow contract template*

i'm in the same boat guys............anyone have an actual template i could look at??

thanks


----------



## scotty2222

No One will just show or give you there contracts. 

first if they do and you just print it out and get some one to sign it they are responsible(like that would ever happen)LOL. I've only seen one out there and got some ideas from this.

Second thing start a search with the words CONTRACTS their is so much to read you will find it all. Right down all of the pointers that the different people talk about. 

I hope this helps it did for me


----------



## FireParm84

*sample contract*

Feel free to email me at [email protected] and I can send you a sample contract that I have. I do not understand why people would not share. No big secret here!


----------



## cody_lick

would anyone be willing to post a copy of there contract but just with random numbers in so we get the idea numbers do not have to reflect what you would charge for any service


----------



## iceyman

do a search... many guys have posted there contracts in the past... u just gota fine it


----------



## Matson Snow

Henry;326 said:


> Need help writing contracts for plowing /salting. Any help (suggestions,samples) would be greatly appreciated.


You might want to think about joining SIMA....They have contracts, Production rates,Etc..Its well worth the money spent...OK Grandview Your Up...


----------



## RepoMan207

There is already a few similar threads containing a few contracts on here.

Here is mine, it is a smattering of several members thrown into one. I manipulated it to what I wanted as well as added some things.

View attachment Wanderer Way.pdf


----------



## redman6565

add payment terms and state that they're responsible for all legal fees if you need to take them to court over payments


----------



## redman6565

and if they want to control when you salt, then they assume all slip and fall liabilities if they fail or chose not to call you


----------

